# Conformation/field opinions please?



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Impossible to tell from the pictures attached. "Stacked" photos and good movement photos are the best for looking at structure when you can't actually get your hands on the dog. If you look at some of the photos here, you can get an idea of what I mean:

EverythingGolden

And, at 11 months of age, it is tough because many dogs are still very juvenile.

I highly recommend The Blue Book as a learning tool. I believe it is available on the Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: The Official AKC National Breed Club website Plus, if you are a member of GRCA, there have been wonderful articles on structure in the GRCA News.


----------



## Golden:) (Jul 6, 2012)

You can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Baker - can you get pictures of him outside? You can stand or kneel next to him to keep him in position while somebody else takes a pic? And have the other person sitting on the ground to get a level picture.

It's tough getting good pictures anyway indoors because of the lighting issues. 

I'm only getting started in conformation classes (it's a scary new world), but something that helped from my very novice perspective was getting the rear feet back and encouraging Bertie to step forward so his body straightened out, his weight was distributed evenly and his shoulders/chest were up and out. You don't want any "hunch" - which you'd get if their feet are under them like you have in the pictures (that I can tell). 

I do think that if you want to get opinions - you want to zero in on any conformation people at the training club you train with (and I totally recommend getting with a club to train obedience, agility, field) and see if they could look him over and give you tips. Or ask them questions about their dogs and what is good or bad about them. Per one of Bertie's breeders and the teacher at the conf classes I'm taking - every dog has a fault. It's important that the handlers know what those faults are. 

The other thing - some golden boys don't fill out completely until they are 2-3 years old. 

Good luck and have fun<:


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

His biggest fault is that he needs a better photographer


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

K9-Design said:


> His biggest fault is that he needs a better photographer


I completely agree lol


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

Megora said:


> Baker - can you get pictures of him outside? You can stand or kneel next to him to keep him in position while somebody else takes a pic? And have the other person sitting on the ground to get a level picture.
> 
> It's tough getting good pictures anyway indoors because of the lighting issues.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely try getting him outdoors, if I can get him still enough to take anymore. Thank you all for your advice


----------

